
A Conversation with Jess Lee, Partner at Sequoia Capital - cbcowans
https://leap.ycombinator.com/all/posts/2qh0e1e9/hi-i-m-jess-lee-i-m-a-partner-at-sequoia-capital-ask-me-anything
======
cbcowans
Hi HN! This is part of a series of conversations we’re having on Leap with
experts from the community. While conversations on Leap are usually private,
we’re experimenting with the concept of some publicly available conversations.
Hope you enjoy!

